# brisbane river kayak fishing comp.



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI All . We just had a small kayak comp, on sunday in the brisy river. Just wanted to see have things would work out. Saying that all went good.The rules were easy, bream on lure or fly . bag max two bream. dead or alive. heaviest bag is the winner and you must fish out off a yak. 5 yakers entered at $50 each. frist prizes with a bag of 2 bream 1.3kg went to tommy( dooyor) prize was a ozzie viking. 2nd milan ( milansek) with 2 fish at 1.2kg prize was a fly rod rrp of $300. 3rd bob 1 fish at .750g prize 5 sx 40s . Running time was 6 to 10 am . Well done all. So what do you guys think would you enter in the next one .Let me know . thanks milan


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Eventually, it would be good, $50.00 prob. just a touch too much in terms of entry fee though.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Who covered the prizes?? Thats some pretty generous prizes for a competition with 5 people at $50 a pop!

I'm not much of a bream fisherman but if I was in the area and had the time then yeah I would enter. If you get 10 people to enter is first prize a car?? :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if you can line up a prize of a night with jennifer hawkins or megan gale (I'm not fussy) I'll fly up from sydney with my $50 entry. :wink:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes the prizes were great and at $50 to enter i think that was good for 5 fishermen and to win those prizes. from pro catch and ecogear.all entry fees want to prizes.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

HI MILAN YOU CAN COUNT ME IN . I SPOKE TO TOMMY AND HE SAID IT WAS GREAT. SEE YA WHEN PICK UP MY YAK MARK


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im in Milan. I met you at the shop a week or 2 ago. Were bream the only fish allowed to be weighed and will you vary the species?


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I will enter as well IF I am not rostered to work. The brissy river has been my local stompin ground in my yak.  Any excuse to chase bream.

Chris


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Milan, You got a PM. Cheers Brad


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I read this Milan and thought $50 is steep...but then looked at the prizes on offer. Wow you've done some homework


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Where do you hold the weigh in and where are you launching from?


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

WE LAUNCHED FROM FISHERMEN ISLAND EAZY TO GET TO GOOD BREAM SPOTS. I DO HAVE SOME GOOD SPONSORS TO MAKE THE COMP. VERY REWARDING ITS ALL UP TO HOW MANY COMPETITORS ENTER. AT THE MOMENT ITS JUST BREAM TRYING TO KEEP IT EAZY AND FUN TO RUN. THANKS FOR THE REPLYS, MILAN


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, count me in for the next one and probably Gunston too (do you allow backwoods girls?)


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry Milan, didn't notice the quality of the prizes on offer, so in that light 50 is reasonable. House renos at the moment make me careful with the dollars that I sometimes have left. The idea though is fantastic.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Milan thanks for the comp and the yak I will be there if i dont have to work  . $50 FOR A YAK AND HAVING FUN FISHING WITH YOU what more could one want. Great way to promote are sport . One more time thanks   tommy


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah count me in next time if work allows.
John


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Did I miss a post about this?

I'll definately be in on the next one!!!!

Good on you and your suppliers for the prizes!!! They are well worth the $50 entry fee.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

HI all i was talking with milan today and he sad he was lining up some sponsors and i think there mite be yak again and fishing gear .He sad he will let everone know when its all done. Maybe our sport mite get some caverage like some off the boat comps. see ya tommy


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi All , I work at Fishing Monthly Group we run all the bass, bream & barra tournamants ABT & AFC if you to need know anything or need any help with it let me know . I think it's great what you are doing and it will work I should be able to get sponsership as well if you need it. Cheers Brad


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm interested, but hard for me to 'gamble' $50 at the moment, some weeks I don't make that much...


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI BRAD Thanks for the offer will take you up on that . yakatak the entry fee might be less but then the prizes are less. I THANK if we have top prizes we will have more enter. :?: and maybe run it two times a year and make it some thing to look for. thanks milan


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I wasn't suggesting you reduce the entry fee milan, it's a great idea, hope it takes off, and also hope to be able to come down and join in at some stage.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Milan
If you need any help give me a pm. Don't mean to stick my nose in. Only if you need a hand.

See Ya
John


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't think $ 50 is much if you only run 2-3 a year & maybe a grand final with those sort of prizes . Bring out comp calendar a few months in advance fish at different venues each time if this works the same can be done with a bass comp make so fish can be caught & released would be good. Cheers Fishbrain


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

sounds fantastik

great prizes. I'll be in next time (though I dont have a kayak yet) . I'm going to put my first kayak on laybuy very soon.


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Milan

Sounds like a great idea.. u can probably put me and my dad down for the next one.
Also, we took the yak out on the weekend.. its very nice. thanks a lot!


----------

